# Coming back



## Catherine L (Oct 22, 2013)

I left Spain in 2005 for reasons beyond my control. I am returning however just as soon as I can. There is little left for me in the UK now. So soon I will be back... yay!!!!!


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Things have changed in Spain since you were last there - they have since I left there in 2011!!! So make sure you do a bit of homework and you have an income and healthcare sorted before arriving. But well done, I wish I could go back

Jo xxx


----------



## 90199 (Mar 21, 2010)

jojo said:


> Things have changed in Spain since you were last there - they have since I left there in 2011!!! So make sure you do a bit of homework and you have an income and healthcare sorted before arriving. But well done, I wish I could go back
> 
> Jo xxx


Would you be granted entry ?


----------



## VFR (Dec 23, 2009)

Hepa said:


> Would you be granted entry ?


Of course she is a Moderator & if pushed I would vouch for her.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

playamonte said:


> Of course she is a Moderator & if pushed I would vouch for her.


I would be a useful member of society!!!! TBH, by the time I can "escape" from my family duties, work and home I'll be pensionable, insignificant and accepted lol

Jo xxx


----------



## Catherine L (Oct 22, 2013)

jojo said:


> Things have changed in Spain since you were last there - they have since I left there in 2011!!! So make sure you do a bit of homework and you have an income and healthcare sorted before arriving. But well done, I wish I could go back
> 
> Jo xxx


Yes, I will sort all of that out first  sick of the :rain:


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

Catherine L said:


> Yes, I will sort all of that out first  sick of the :rain:



I know what you mean, so am I. Altho I always remember the first year we moved to Spain - February 2008, it started raining the day we moved and didnt stop til April. Then there was the winter of 2009, our driveway flooded and we were stranded for days, no electricity, ran out of gas bottles......!! 

But I'd sooner be in a rainy Spain than a rainy England!

Jo xxx


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Catherine L said:


> I left Spain in 2005 for reasons beyond my control. I am returning however just as soon as I can. There is little left for me in the UK now. So soon I will be back... yay!!!!!


Are you coming to work or to relax?!


----------



## Catherine L (Oct 22, 2013)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Are you coming to work or to relax?!


Well hopefully some relaxation but I am a writer now, so can work anywhere.:fingerscrossed: I lived in Benalmadena from 1999 to 2005 and we ran a removal company.


----------

